# 61, Corvette 5 Speed Restoration.



## Pedalsnostalgia (Mar 14, 2022)

I found this frame in with a truck and trailer load of bikes and parts I acquired last summer . There wasn't much with it other then a frame and a rear wheel, the paint has seen better days so I decided to restore this one in Radiant Green. Radiant Green is my favorite color and iv never had a green Corvette, its the only color I'm missing in my corvette collection so how fun to restore a 5 speed in that color.


----------



## Pedalsnostalgia (Mar 14, 2022)

Dustless sand blasted. now to prep for primer.


----------



## Pedalsnostalgia (Mar 14, 2022)

A few parts iv collected for this project. Still looking for a correct free wheel and seat in green.


----------



## schwinnbikebobb (Mar 14, 2022)

Awesome Jeff.  Can't wait to see it.


----------



## GTs58 (Mar 14, 2022)

That's some great news! Brings back memories of the good old days seeing your work on the SBF. 👍 I'm still keeping an eye out for the correct freewheel. Maybe someone here has one in a box somewhere.

Atom 15-17-19-22-25 T
Used on the 1961.5 Conti and 1962 Continental and Varsity


----------



## rollfaster (Mar 15, 2022)

This is going to great, can’t wait to see more progress!!


----------



## Pedalsnostalgia (Apr 2, 2022)

Sprayed out some catalyzed red oxide primer ( better then the old primer they used back then ) and some guide coat so when I sand it I can see imperfections.


----------



## Pedalsnostalgia (Jul 26, 2022)

Base coat silver, transparent green top coat and a splash of clear. Painting candy colors on a bicycle frame is very difficult to get a uniform finish for me, Im happy with the match to my original paint 61 Traveler in radiant green.  I'm still looking for the right condition chain guard. Now to start the reassemble process.


----------



## Schwinndemonium (Jul 26, 2022)

I still have this dark green seat that came from a Radiant Green 1959 Corvette that has been laying around since I completed my 5 speed Jag project about 11 years ago. Not sure if you wanted a dark green 3 rivet or a bright green seat. I decided against using this seat when Gary made a brighter green 2 rivet 1962 "road killed Corvette" seat  available for my pickins' which I liked better. So this other seat is still in my possession, gathering dust.


----------



## drglinski (Jul 26, 2022)

Glad to see you posting on here Mr. Pedalnostalgia.  I always enjoyed your posts on the SBF, but nowadays, the CABE is where it's at.


----------



## GTs58 (Jul 26, 2022)

*I'm in awe!*


----------



## nick tures (Jul 26, 2022)

Nice job !!


----------



## Pedalsnostalgia (Jul 27, 2022)

Schwinndemonium said:


> I still have this dark green seat that came from a Radiant Green 1959 Corvette that has been laying around since I completed my 5 speed Jag project about 11 years ago. Not sure if you wanted a dark green 3 rivet or a bright green seat. I decided against using this seat when Gary made a brighter green 2 rivet 1962 "road killed Corvette" seat  available for my pickins' which I liked better. So this other seat is still in my possession, gathering dust.View attachment 1669741



Thanks Jim, I found a lighter version in great condition for it.


----------



## Pedalsnostalgia (Jul 29, 2022)

Took the frame out side in the sun, had to snap a pic.  going to look good all assembled.


----------



## Schwinndemonium (Jul 30, 2022)

Beautiful paint work. It's nice to see you up and about again to be able to restore bikes so wonderfully and accurately, Jeff. I still have one bike, a 1964 Sears Spaceliner that when my breakup and divorce with my now ex wife went down, it got caught in mid restoration with no paint on the major components and it's still sitting in pieces in my front room. Still trying to get my life back together after 5 years, and it is looking a bit more promising for me to complete that bike yet, as I did amass all the necessary parts to correctly complete it before all hell broke loose. Your Radiant Green Corvette 5 is going to look gorgeous as usual!

I guess it goes without saying that you were able to use an automotive grade paint blend that cures faster and harder more quickly than the Testor's rattlecan stuff I had to use on my 5 speed Jag 12 years ago. Even though it was a primer plus 3 step paint like you did with your frame here, my stuff took over 2-1/2 YEARS to totally cure and harden. But it came out good enough for me, Yours looks nice and smooth with no orange peel, of which I have a bit of in my frame unfortunately, but nothing really bad.


----------



## Pedalsnostalgia (Aug 8, 2022)

A little progress.


----------



## Tim s (Aug 11, 2022)

Looking good Jim!


----------



## Schwinndemonium (Aug 11, 2022)

Jeff's bike in the pic, not mine.


----------



## Pedalsnostalgia (Sep 11, 2022)

Slow but sure, wheels are built. I'm still looking for correct spoke protector and super nice chain guard.


----------

